# Need place to display



## dive328 (May 26, 2011)

I have 5 wildlife mounts that need a safe home for display. 
I am not at the point where I am ready to sell of give up full ownership. 
But need a safe, hands off location for LONG TERM display of my mounts. 
I have two Michigan White tail a 5 and a 6 point, two Wild Boar, and a Black Bear mount (half body) that need a safe home.


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

if you have a local hunting or fishing store they may be more than happy to display them. Try Gander mountian, cabelas, or a local bait shop....


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

taxidermist72 said:


> if you have a local hunting or fishing store they may be more than happy to display them. Try Gander mountian, cabelas, or a local bait shop....


Those are some good suggestions. The big ones (Cabelas and GM) are _super selective_ about what they display and own almost all of the fish and game they show.
If you deal with a local bait shop/sporting goods store you should have a WRITTEN agreement so it is clear that *YOU own* the mounts. Also, it would be preferrable if the mounts are displayed OUT OF REACH of viewers/customers. Been here done that. Mounts can be moved (and come up missing) during store remodeling or damaged when people try to move them to see them better. Allowing your mounts to be displayed in any public place is going to put them at risk, and you really need to take steps to insure their safety frorm theft and/or damage. Good luck.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I know for sure Cabelas will not let you, I was involved with having Michagin mounts in there and they will not allow it, real long story. Gander will if the have room I have a few at Novi Gander, talk to a manager and be ready to sign your life away they do not want any responsability of the mounts.

How long do you need them stored for? I have some room you could use if needed. 

Good luck


----------

